# EG1 new player on the motorised grinder market



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Mostly covered heavily on HB, don't think we have a thread for it here though:

http://lynweber.com

T.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Have to say, that looks pretty spectacular in looks alone, like nothing else out there.

Off to read as much as I can about it then be dissapointed I cant afford it when I discover the price.


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Liking the look. And the 80mm


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Not for sale yet apparently.

T.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Just been reading the HB thread dsc, looks like they took a page out of your book during the teaser period


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

That looks very interesting will be on my shopping list


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

Aimed at the commercial market for single dosing.

I'm going to wager its above £2k


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It really does sound like an incredible machine though.

Adjustable RPM, from 20 (!) to 1200

Grind chamber held together with magnets for ease of cleaning

Retention +/- 0.1g

Little airtight glass pods to hold your single doses as an extra for the cafe environment (I assume you would need a LOT if you were busy)

Looks the business

rail system for adjustable modular PF or other receptacle holding


----------



## h1udd (Sep 1, 2015)

Loving the 45deg angle to help clear the grinds ..... Any other grinders do this ?


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

h1udd said:


> Loving the 45deg angle to help clear the grinds ..... Any other grinders do this ?


The mythos


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Whose burr set are they


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

If it grinds as good as it looks

now one of these for a 2016 raffle would be awesome


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> If it grinds as good as it looks
> 
> now one of these for a 2016 raffle would be awesome


Let's guess the price $2700


----------



## Drewster (Dec 1, 2013)

Dylan said:


> ......
> 
> Retention +/- 0.1g


I am slightly confused (being a bear of very little brain).

How can retention be + or - an amount?

Surely retention must be a positive amount....

or a positive amount + or - a very small amount?

It either retains (say) 0.1g (or approx 0.1g?)

I assume it can't produce more than you put in (something to do with the laws of physics - unless we put in a lot of energy)

or it retains (say) 0.1g +/- 0.01g

Nothing to do with this grinder - just a thought that occurred to me


----------



## Grahamg (Oct 24, 2013)

I suppose it looks nice- I think I'm too near the start of my coffee journey and not sensitive enough taste wise to look beyond the OD machines that just seem soooo convenient... single dosing from £100+ glass capsules?! Hmmmm.


----------



## GlennV (Mar 29, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Whose burr set are they


80mm, so possibly Ditting/Mahlkonig - they look a bit like the machined 804 burrs (which are very expensive - I did look at getting some for my Bunn brew grinder).


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> Let's guess the price $2700


sub 2k purely a guess 1900 dollars


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Thecatlinux said:


> sub 2k purely a guess 1900 dollars


You wish


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

It's $3250:

http://lynweber.com/store/waitlist/

As for retention if you get -0.1g on one shot you will probably get a +0.1g on another, unless that 0.1g stays inside forever I'm very curious how well the wipers clean the inside to be honest, looking at the photos it does seem like there's a rather huge gap between the wipers and the rest of the body.

Still it looks very cool and it's very well design imho.

T.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dsc said:


> It's $3250:
> 
> http://lynweber.com/store/waitlist/
> 
> ...


I'll have 3


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

dsc said:


> It's $3250
> 
> T.


And it's off my list


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dsc said:


> It's $3250:
> 
> http://lynweber.com/store/waitlist/
> 
> ...


I still don't agree with the way the retention is measured. Negative retention just does not sound right. Unless it's impossible to clean the grinder easily (cleaning manual grinders like Lido is not that difficult and takes less than a minute).

Other than that, it looks amazing. Seems like it has small footprint as well. I am up for the raffle too!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

PPapa said:


> I still don't agree with the way the retention is measured. Negative retention just does not sound right. Unless it's impossible to clean the grinder easily (cleaning manual grinders like Lido is not that difficult and takes less than a minute).
> 
> Other than that, it looks amazing.


They should've called it something different than retention I guess, retention implies it holds coffee, so would always be a non-signed value with the assumption that the grinder retains some of the dose. I'd call it the DIOR factor, dose-input-output-ratio











PPapa said:


> Seems like it has small footprint as well.


Think again:

"RPM is adjusted via an external control unit which houses the power supply, control knob, and grind speed LCD readout."

http://lynweber.com/products/eg-1/features/variable-speed/

I'm guessing it's an upgrade / similar to this then:

http://hg-one.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/10/IMG_3954-e1383245746898.jpg

blast from the past: http://hg-one.com/hg-one-e-open-source/

T.


----------



## PPapa (Oct 24, 2015)

dsc said:


> They should've called it something different than retention I guess, retention implies it holds coffee, so would always be a non-signed value with the assumption that the grinder retains some of the dose. I'd call it the DIOR factor, dose-input-output-ratio


IMHO just calling "retention up to 0.1g" is completely okay. Even if it holds up for a wee while, it won't just disappear.

But that's just us being picky. We understand what's that and I am sure it won't be breaking factor for anyone.


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

coffeechap said:


> And it's off my list


And mine! Shame, nice looking design but that price is ridiculous.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Rob666 said:


> And mine! Shame, nice looking design but that price is ridiculous.


There are people that will pay it , to match to the Slayer they have

Franks sells his Titus for that price too i think


----------



## 7493 (May 29, 2014)

Mrboots2u said:


> There are people that will pay it , to match to the Slayer they have
> 
> Franks sells his Titus for that price too i think


I agree, some people will pay it. However, it's not in the same vein as the HG1 and I think some of us at least thought it would be.


----------



## risky (May 11, 2015)

It really shouldn't be called retention, it should be called 'dose accuracy' or something similar. It's practically impossible to measure actual retention unless you pull the grinder apart and totally clean it out between shots, then weigh the ground coffee that was stuck inside.

This thing looks the absolute business though. Will be interesting to see how it stacks up in grind performance vs. the usual suspects. Is it using a hybrid burr set or just a set of 80mm flats?


----------



## Thecatlinux (Mar 10, 2014)

Ouch !


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

What's wrong with retention? I do agree negative retention means the grinder adds coffee to the dose you've put in, which is a bit odd, but still theoretically correct. It is possible to measure actual retention as you can simply weigh what goes in and what goes out, what's wrong with this method? it's retention per shot, not over a long period of time.

T.


----------



## Dylan (Dec 5, 2011)

It should be noted that "retention +/- 0.1g" is a misquote of my own making, the website actually says " If you put 20g of coffee beans into the machine, you will get 20g* of grinds out... *our data has shown this figure to be accurate to within +/- 0.1g".

But feel free to continue the debate


----------



## Yes Row (Jan 23, 2013)

dsc said:


> They should've called it something different than retention I guess, retention implies it holds coffee, so would always be a non-signed value with the assumption that the grinder retains some of the dose. I'd call it the DIOR factor, dose-input-output-ratio
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That is Orac off Blake 7!


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

I have similar experience with ek43. I put 18.1 in and 18.0 out. This happens for 3 times and then I get 18.4 out.

I don't know why. It could be static or sometimes it happens that there is small piece of bean stuck somewhere in the feeder.


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

same with the r120


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

mazi said:


> I have similar experience with ek43. I put 18.1 in and 18.0 out. This happens for 3 times and then I get 18.4 out.
> 
> I don't know why. It could be static or sometimes it happens that there is small piece of bean stuck somewhere in the feeder.


Happens with me if I do a few espresso then open the grind up for brewed - 30 in, 30.4 out


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

It looks like this grinder addresses a lot of the wants people have

1. Low retention

2. Under cupboards

3. Electric

4. Big flat burrs

5. Future proof ( variable speed )

6. Single dos able

7. Not fugly

But by doing this as a newish start up or a company that is either designing new parts or out sourcing quality ones to others - it's shows the massive cost it takes to make any cash back .

Plus - it's a super niche market - this might go into a few very high end shops but not in volume .

So price reflects - time - effort - potential volume sold - potential profit - risk of new product to market

I can't see how once the specs started leaking and who was involved how the perceived price would be £1000 or even versalab price . But there you go ...


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

What did people expect/hope this to cost?


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

Is it that expensive though, £2100 approx?

Whats the R120 cost, £1500?

It does look sweet, i like the benefits as in single dosing, low retention, variable speed, small footprint....


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> Is it that expensive though, £2100 approx?
> 
> Whats the R120 cost, £1500?
> 
> It does look sweet, i like the benefits as in single dosing, low retention, variable speed, small footprint....


Dunno if you'd get much change out £2k for an R120 (list price is $3600). Remember the list price for a Mythos One is £2100, EK is about £2k etc. I don't think it's expensive for what it is.


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

£1700 on Londinium site.

So mythos & Ek same price, i know which i would take based on looks!

Guess its proof in the pudding though, be interesting when they get released and see how it stands up next to the EK in terms of EY.


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

froggystyle said:


> £1700 on Londinium site.
> 
> So mythos & Ek same price, i know which i would take based on looks!
> 
> Guess its proof in the pudding though, be interesting when they get released and see how it stands up next to the EK in terms of EY.


And whether it's capable of brewed


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

The price is in USD so you need to ad the VAT and duty when you import it to Europe.


----------



## mazi (Jan 21, 2015)

And I forgot the shipping


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mazi said:


> And I forgot the shipping


$4200 plus ?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

mazi said:


> And I forgot the shipping


Unless they get a European re seller


----------



## 4085 (Nov 23, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> Unless they get a European re seller


which they won't, because there is no world outside of the US..


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

dfk41 said:


> which they won't, because there is no world outside of the US..


Asia is the big coffee market for slayer machines .

They went reseller in the end


----------



## coffeechap (Apr 5, 2012)

Mrboots2u said:


> $4200 plus ?


looking such good value for money now £2800 and counting, ek43 and r120 are veritable bargains


----------



## froggystyle (Oct 30, 2013)

And we all know resellers tend to whack some on top...


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

Laboratory cosmetics and a feature-set of innovative tech to boot, like the ZR-71 - concept car springs to mind!

Though something bugs me about the single-dosing methodology it utilises...

I feel that this grinder should have incorporated a similar volumetric dosing tool to the one developed for the EK which is +/- 0.2g accuracy, can't help but feel they've missed a trick there.

With the EG-1 being aimed at the commercial market it hasn't addressed the issue of prep for single dosing, which can be horrid if you've got a busy service, some might disagree but I can see this being a massive bane if you're having to load up the bean cellars mid-shift, never mind having to spend pre-opening loading up potentially 100/200+.

It's undoubtedly a miserable waste of productivity...

One thing that isn't clear is whether it's range of adjustment can do brewed or not, extraction potential of the burrs would be nice to know too, I initially thought they were the same burrs used on the Peak.


----------



## Lamb (Dec 13, 2015)

Wow that really looks amazing, maybe not the first upgrade from a porlex hand grinder though lol!


----------



## dsc (Jun 7, 2013)

Based on the initial reports it seems that you still need WDT and RDT with the EG.

Also seems that they addressed the uneven stationary burr wear and recommend rotating the burr every 6kg.

T.


----------



## Beanosaurus (Jun 4, 2014)

dsc said:


> Based on the initial reports it seems that you still need WDT and RDT with the EG.
> 
> T.


Oh dear :/


----------

